# Cargador baterías de plomo para 24V



## Perico2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hola a todos,

¿Conoceís el esquema de un cargador de baterías de ácido-plomo de 24 voltios.?

He visto alguno, pero son de 12 voltios. Tengo que cargar 2 baterías en serie de 12 voltios de forma simultánea.

Un saludo.


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 17, 2006)

Hola Perico ,deben ser de la misma capacidad, y asi y todo , no es conveniente cargarlas en serie, yo pondria circuito de carga independiente ,del mismo cargador de 12 voltios suerte un saludo


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 20, 2006)

Contradiciendo a pepepuerto: Las baterias se componen de varias celdas en serie, si pones otra batería en serie solo agregas mas celdas a la serie y es lo mas normal.

Cargar en paralelo es lo problemático si las baterías tienen cargas diferentes o 1 esta muerta.

Usa el buscador interno, ese tema ya se trató acá.


----------



## Perico2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

Gracias compañeros, he buscado con el interno pero no encuentro nada.

Saludos.


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 21, 2006)

Hola Nilfred, teoricamente tendras razon , pero en la practica, si unas celdas o vasos se ponen en corto en una bateria la siguiente,aumenta el amperaje,,,,en paralelo con circuito independiente de carga ,diodo de proteccion amperimetro etc ,es como se usa en los talleres
te mando una pagina de por aqui, suerte un saludo
http://www.tecnocem.com/cargadores-baterias-mantenimiento.htm


----------



## ratoseco (Oct 21, 2006)

Usted sólo tendrá que cambiar el valor de algunos componentes.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 21, 2006)

Saludos
Si es bateria de plomo no hay ningun problemas,teoricamente  una bateria a plena carga debe tener 13,4 voltios entonces se le pone un transformador de 15 voltios a media onda u onda completa sin regulador y una resistencia si es necesario para monitorear el amperaje de carga que debe ser mas o menos 3-5 amperios  para un transformador de 10 amperios -15 voltios para no rcalentarlo.
Te explico el sistema de un cargador comercial de taller,tengo varios aqui porque mi familia trabaja en mantenimiento de baterias 
Los 220 voltios van a un trasformador grande por la corriente a manejar de 220 son bajados a 90 voltios,pero el secundario tiene 6 tomas:
0-15-30-45-60-75-90 Voltios
entonces mediante un conmutador escogues cuantas baterias en serie deseas cargar
Por ejemplo si es una escogues la salida de 15 voltios
si tienes 4 baterias en serie escogues el tap de 60 voltios
En el caso de 2 baterias de 12 o una de 24 escogues la toma de 30 voltios,estos cargadores tienen un reostato de potencia para bajar la corriente de carga pero si lo pones de frente veras mediante el amperimetro OBLIGATORIO (0-10 amperios continua) que la carga es de 5 amperios tipico y conforma se va cargando va bajando,
Debes saber la capacidad de la bateria en amperios hora
Por decir si una bateria es de 90 amp-hora y esta totalmente descargada para llevarla a carga plena a un regimen de 5 amperios necesitarias 90 entre 5 = 18 horas de carga aproximada,no te guies de los que indica en voltimetro porq la cargasuperficial engalña en estos casos es mejor usar un densimetro para bateria que te indica la carga de acuerdo a la densidad del electrolito,saber que al descargarse se forman sulfatos en las placas y queda mas agua libre ,al revertir el proceso mediante carga el sulfato de combian nuevamente con el agua para volver a formar acido y se pone mas denso ,esta densidad indica carga
efectiva y es la mejos manera de saber si la carga esta completa
Disculpas si hay errores de ortografia escribo muy rapido porq estoy en el trabajo


----------



## balmanya (Nov 13, 2007)

Hola a todos !
Voy a entrar en un tema que hace un año que no se toca, y a mi me incumbe, si no abriré un tema nuevo, por si no recibo contestacion. Tengo 2 baterias selladas de plomo conectadas en serie :
Rechargeable Batteries Enduring 12VDC 4.5 Amp Rechargeable Battery CB4512
Features/Specifications:
Nominal Voltage: 12V
Nominal Capacity for 20hr rate: 4.5 (A.H)
Nominal Capacity for 10hr rate: 4.2
Life Cycles (charge/discharge): 400
Internal Resistance: 35 Ohms
Weight: 3.8 lbs
Dimension 3.5" (L) x 4.0" (W) x 2.75" (H) UL Listed
esas son las caracteristicas tecnicas, estan conectadas en serie y tengo un adaptador para cargarlas, pero no tengo un cargador adecuado de 24 volts. Si he encontrado uno, por la web de Vivancos que tiene salida multivoltaje, de 5-6-9-12-15-24. pero querria encontrar respuesta, si ese cargador seria adecuado para esas baterias que tengo yo. Dado que las baterias son de 4'5 Ah y ese es un Transformador universal, 220 A 5V hasta 24V, 1500 A 3800MAH. Pregunto si es suficiente ese transformador que da 3'8 Ah ?


----------



## umpulubu (Ene 26, 2009)

Hola perico2005 lo que dice Jorge Flores es correcto, otra prueba que puedes efectuarle a las baterias es conectar un cable de calibre 00 para ponerlas en corto circuito momentaneo, solo lo suficiente para observar las celdas a traves de los tapones, si una de ellas burbujea, es que dicha celda esta en cortocircuito y por lo tanto la bateria necesita ser remplazada.
Tal vez Jorge nos pueda ampliar al respecto.


----------



## Serjugon (Feb 8, 2009)

Tan solo hacer un pequeño apunte. Es posible fabricar un cargador de baterias con lo minimo pero has de tener en cuenta que existen diferentes modos de carga de baterias. Es posible fabricar un cargador (lineal o conmutado) de manera relativamente sencilla, el problemilla es que necesitas algun chip de control para que sepa en todo momento como se encuentra la bateria y cuando a llegado el momento de cambiar de estado de carga. El metodo que utilices para cargar la bateria tendra consecuencias en su vida util con lo cual has de tener cuidado. Tecnicamente puedes cargar una bateria conectandola a una fuente de alimentacion variable siempre y cuando limites la corriente de carga, sin embargo siempre es mejor hacer un cargador de dos  o incluso tres estados. Esto es I-U o I-U-I (I:estado de carga a corriente constante   U:estado de carga a tensio constante).

Respondiendo a balmaya, el problema no es cargar la bateria a menos amperios/hora de 4.5 sino que si lo cargas con poca corriente tardara mas en cargar y si lo cargas demasiado rapido estropearas las baterias. El año pasado hicimos en la universidad unos cargadores para baterias de plomo acido y la maxima corriente que inyectabamos a las baterias era entre un amperio y uno y medio. Las baterias eran de 7Ah asi que resulta facil deducir que tardaban en cargarse unas 7 horas. Cuidado con la carga/descarga rapida puesto que no creo que quieras que la bateria se gasifique o se sulfate.

Una ultima cosilla, solo queria mencionar lo acertado de un comentario que escribio jorge y es que la carga de una bateria se mide de forma exacta midiendo la densidad energetica de cada celula que conforma la bateria (complicado de hacer, en algunas baterias imposible)


----------



## mauricioh (May 10, 2009)

Hola!necesito urgente un diagrama de un cargador de baterias!para 12 y 24Volt!con carga rapida y lenta y si es posible con corte automatico!Los diagramas de 12 hay varios pero de 24v no lo encuentro!y creo que con un solo transformador de bastante A se puede hacer para los dos voltajes!saludos y gracias mauricio


----------



## Nilfred (May 10, 2009)

Y un café cortado con medialunas pedí ya de paso.


----------



## mauricioh (May 10, 2009)

hola!bueno si es posible el cafe que pide el moderador "nilfred"!je con onda!bueno lo que pasa es que siempre ayudo y cuando necesito ayuda me paso de palabras!pido disculpa y por favor si son tan amables de pasarme algun diagrama para soluconar mi problema!saludos muricio!
Pd:Nilfred sos de corrientes?soy de corrientes capital!ja saludos


----------



## Serjugon (May 11, 2009)

Bueno mauricioh estaria bien que dieses un poco mas de información. Te vale cualquier tipo de cargador siempre y cuando sea para 24V? Te puedo dar indicaciones sobre como fabricar un cargador de 24V para baterias de plomo acido. Quizas pueda enviarte un esquema de algun cargador. Un cargador de tres estados (I-U-I) te sirve? lo quieres lineal o conmutado? El año pasado fabricamos un cargador lineal y otro conmutado para baterias de plomo acido de 24V (2x12 en serie). Si te lo mando...ganare yo las medialunas?jejeje. Saludos


----------



## mauricioh (May 11, 2009)

HOla!te paso a expliar un poco!mi viejo tiene una empreza de colectivos y necesita un cargador de baterias!los colectivos tienen algunos baterias en serie de 12V y otros de 24V!entonces necesito uno con las dos tensiones de salida!habia visto un cargador para 12v que tenia carga rapida que eran 5A y carga lenta 3A!yo quiero hacer algo parecido si es posible para los dos voltajes!No se cual me recomendarias!como te pareceria que seria mejor?Y si podes pasarme algun digrama!te mando las medialunas!jaja slaudos


----------



## Nilfred (May 12, 2009)

Momentito, a una batería de colectivo no le hace nada 5A.
¿De cuantos Ah son las baterías en promedio? Necesitas al menos 1/10 C
Si de verdad te sirven 5A en el Hiper Libertad, cerca de la cubiertas y baterías para auto, tenes un cargador Black & Decker por $164 que le eche el ojo por el tamaño y sencillez. Hay otros también pero ninguno es para servicio pesado (ese tampoco).
Lo mas inteligente sería ponerle la batería descargada a un colectivo que la cargue durante el recorrido diurno. Supongo que los colectivos vinieron con cargador de batería incluído, solo que algunos no funcionan y no lo piensan reparar.


----------



## mauricioh (May 12, 2009)

Hola!gracias por la respuesta pero los colectivos son usados y no trajeron cargadores de baterias!las baterias que poseen ahora son de aproxi. 12V 90A  en serie y las de 24V no me acuerdo!estoy esperando la respuesta de "serjugon" a ver que me dice!

Pd:Aclaro que en cargadores no tengo mucha experiencia!solo puse eso sobre los A de carga porque los lei en otro post!saludos


----------



## Serjugon (May 12, 2009)

Bueno, vayamos por partes... Los cargadores lineales son mas pesados que los conmutados dado que en los primeros la reduccion de tension se realiza a 50Hz desde la red y en los conmutados la reduccion de tension se realiza a partir de la tension obtenida de un convertidor de tension cuya frecuencia de conmutacion ronda (por ejemplo) los 10kHz reduciendose las perdidas por conmutacion. A pesar de todo es necesario incluir un transformador en la toma de red del cargador conmutado para obtener aislamiento galvánico respecto a la red (a nadie le hace gracia que lo demande la compañia electrica ). De todas maneras el cargador que diseñamos era para baterias de plomo acido de 24V (2x12V serie) con una capacidad de 7Amperios/hora.

Yo cargaba las baterias a aproximadamente 1/7 C es decir 1Amperio/hora con lo que tardaban en cargarse unas 7 horas. Supongo que con lo de carga rapida y lenta te refieres a que tenga varios estados de carga, me explico... primeramente se inyecta a la bateria una corriente "elevada" a un valor constante mientras la tension en la bateria va creciendo despues la tension se mantiene constante a un valor similar al voltaje nominal de la bateria mientras la corriente va decreciendo (en este punto la bateria esta bastante cargada pero no del todo) por ultimo es conveniente incluir un tercer estado de carga (estado float) en el que se estabiliza la corriente en un valor pequeño que acabara de cargar las baterias y además evitará la autodescarga de las mismas (esto incrementara la vida de las baterias ya que reducira el numero de ciclos de carga). Hay chips que controlan los estados de carga con unas pocas resistencias y algun transistor actuando como buffer de corriente para la bateria (normalmente emplean resistencia shunt para controlar la corriente que se proporciona a la bateria mediante realimentacion).

Espero no haberte confundido con lo que intento explicarte si te interesa algo de lo que dije o necesitas alguna aclaracion dimelo


----------



## eV-Boy (Jun 4, 2009)

Hola gente, buenos días. 

Espero que podáis 'hecharme un cable' con un proyecto que quiero hacer. Tengo 48 baterías de plomo de 12 voltios y 12 Ah de capacidad. Tengo que fabricar un circuito o circuitos de carga para cargarlas lo más rápidamente posible. La pega es que estas baterias van conectadas en serie y en paralelo del siguiente modo:

            C1 C2.....                                ......C12
      -----||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||-----------------o
     |                                                                    |
      -----||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||----
     |                                                                    |
      -----||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||----
     |                                                                    |
      -----||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||--||-----------------o


¿Debo hacer circuitos independientes para cada una? Sea como fuere, ¿alguien puede pasarme el circuito para fabricar el cargador o cargadores, por favor? Está destinado a ser el parque de baterías de una moto electrica que estoy construyendo (adaptando una moto de segunda mano) y por eso necesito que la carga sea lo más rápida posible. He leído cosas por ahí pero no me termina de quedar claro. Por lo que veo por aquí en principio se pueden cargar sin cargador de pulsos, osea, 'a pelo'. Os agradeceré mucho cualquier ayuda que podáis aportarme. Gracias y un saludo.

eV-Boy


----------



## yajanson (Abr 7, 2010)

Les solicito ayuda con un circuito cargador de baterias de 24v automatico pero que en sus componentes no utilice el LM 338 puesto que en mi cuidad no lo consigo, he bajado unos circuitos de la red pero no funcionan bien, les agradesco de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2010)

Aquí tenés uno !

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-ups-adaptando-cargador-existente-33003/

Suerte!

EDICIÓN: El transformador debería ser de al menos 24Vac para que entregue picos de 33Vcc necesarios para la carga.

El circuito se debe adaptar para 24 Vcc cambiando al menos el díodo Zener y alguna que otra resistencia.

La parte de la salida a la UPS de arriba a la derecha no iría.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 27, 2012)

Pues adjunto un esquema de un cargador de batería, pero es de 12vcc y me gustaría hacer uno de 24vcc, el uso es para un camión, por lo que me deveria dar el máximo de intensidad, 10 amp, 15, 20amp, lo máximo. 

Y también me gustaría que tuviera dos Leds, pj. Uno que diga que esta cargando y otro cuando la carga este completada.

Me podríais decir que modificaciones tengo que hacer.
Tengo este transformador y no se si se puede usar para este proyecto. 

Primario 230vca
Intensidad primario 1,2 AMP. 

Secundario

Sec. 12  +  12 v
Intensidad 10 A
Potencia 240 va 

House, Si piensas o  opina que no ayudo en el foro no lo entiendo, yo no se como hacer para aumentar el voltaje y poder cargar una batería que me urge mucho ya que es para un camión, ya que se descarga y me hace falta para trabajar. 

Gracias .


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 27, 2012)

Si unís los dos bobinados de 12v te da 24, no te alcanza para cargar. Se me ocurre que lo mas fácil y seguro, sin nada de electrónica sería colocarle en serie otro trafo de unos 6v a 10 A ( 60 vatios) pero ojo, en fase. Como es chico te saldrá barato hacerlo hacer. Claro que tenés que ponerle a la salida un puente rectificador, eso cae de maduro. Si no sabes como ponerlo en fase, juntá las entradas de 220v y pones las salidas en serie. Medís con un tester y tiene que darte algo así como 30v ( según la tensión de entrada). Si te da menos de 20, están en contrafase. Invertis las salidas del de 6v. y allí te dará 30v.
Parece mucho voltaje, hay que tener en cuenta la caída en los diodos y la resistencia de la batería de 24 v. Suerte.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 27, 2012)

Entonces tengo que comprar otro transformador, los primarios las conecto en paralelo ósea fase con fase y neutro con neutro, y las salidas de los secundarios en serie por lo que puenteo la salida de los secundarios positivo de un transformador al negativo del otro transformador y en las puntas de cada uno obtengo 30 v coloco un puente de diodos suficiente para los amperios que estos den, que seria la suma de los amperios que estos transformadores den.

Muchas gracias.



Los componentes los tendría que cambiar.

Como podría colocar unos diodos que se enciende cuando esta cargando y otro cuando esta cargada.

Por cierto en tiempo de carga de la batería depende de los Amper. Que den los transformadores si dan un total de 10 amp. En una hora suministrara 10 amp. A la batería. 

Gracias, muchas gracias.


----------



## powerful (Feb 27, 2012)

Hola Deneb, si tu trafo es de 240VA y 12Vac + 12Vac  a 10A . Tienes 24Vac X 1.4142 - 1.6V(caida en el diodo puente) = 32.3Vpico . Una  batería se encuentra cargada cuando entre sus bornes caen entre 14.4V a 14.6V en tu caso sería 28.8V a 30.2V. Está difícil que saques más de 10Amp por las limitaciónes del trafo que tienes. Prueba con tu trafo  ,diodo puente de 30A a más,condensador de 40,000uF /50Vdc(si tienes  60Hz) ,50,000uF/50Vdc (si tienes 50Hz),colocale una resistencia de 0.1 Ohm/25Wpara que limite la corriente inicial y proteja a tu trafo, midiendo en la resistencia en Vdc sabrás la corriente que carga a tu batería . Ley de Ohm I = V / R ,...si mides 1VDC/ 0,1 Ohm = 10A. Si te funciona podemos seguir con los indicadores. Antes De iniciar las pruebas asegurate que la batería esté descargada.
¡¡¡¡SUERTE!!!!


----------



## Deneb (Feb 28, 2012)

La resistencia se la coloco a la salida del puente en el positivo. Y mido entre esta salida y el negativo. Claro conectando una batería.

Por cierto si es mucha carga a 10 amp. Se puede bajar o colocar un interruptor par que cargue a 10amp. y por ejemplo a 5 amp.


Gracias


----------



## powerful (Feb 28, 2012)

Correcto, Trafo ,puente,condensadores ,resistencia (0.1 Ohm/25W)en serie, Batería. De que capacidad es tu batería ?, cuál es tu frec de red?Qué voltaje tienes en tus Cond sin carga (sin batería) y cuanto mide cuando le pones la batería descargada, que voltaje registras en la resist para saber la corriente de carga inicial. Puedes bajar la corriente colocando R : 0.22 , 0.33 ,0.47 Ohm,etc.
Saludos!!!!


----------



## Deneb (Feb 28, 2012)

De que capacidad es tu batería ?,160amp cada una 
 cuál es tu frec de red? 50hz
Qué voltaje tienes en tus Cond sin carga (sin batería)? 23v

Cuanto mide cuando le pones la batería descargada, ete no lo puedo saber. normalmente puede tener unos 15v 
Que voltaje registras en la resistencia para saber la corriente de carga inicial? este no lo puedo saber
Puedes bajar la corriente colocando R : 0.22 , 0.33 ,0.47 Ohm, etc.


Saludos.


----------



## powerful (Feb 28, 2012)

si tienes 24VAC/50Hz en el sec, si lo rectificas con puente y le pones los cond (50,000uF) deberias tener;
24Vac  X 1.4142 - 1.6V = 32.3 VDC (voltpico) tienes colocado el tester en VDC ,no en AC .


----------



## Deneb (Feb 28, 2012)

en dc, y me da ese voltaje  23v y si mide en el secundario, sin el puente de diodos en modo de ca me da 23,80vca


----------



## powerful (Feb 28, 2012)

En el puente entre + y - tienes que medir con los condensadores colocados y sin carga.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok sin condensador da 23vcc y con condensador 33v he puesto un de 5000uf y otro en serie de 2000uf ya que no tengo uno de 50000uf lo comprare en breve, el puente de diodos es de 8amp. 

Bueno a lo que íbamos.

Corriente sin carga a la salida de los condensadores sin carga 33,34vcc.
Con carga de una bombilla de 24v de 45w es de 24,72vcc.
Con una resistencia en serie de 2,7 ohm, no tengo otra más pequeña de esos watios.  Que por cierto la tengo que colocarla resistencia lo ultimo.



Por cierto un condensador de 47000uf de 40v me cuesta 15€ y el puente de diodos uno de 35 amp  me cuesta 1,5€ y otro de 50 amp, me cuesta 5€ 
¿También puedo colocar barios condensadores en serie para un mejor filtrado?
¿Se puede colocar un condensador de poliéster de 1uf antes de los electrolíticos?


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 28, 2012)

Para cargar baterías no se usa condensador de filtro pues el condensador tendría que superar la carga de la batería para que suba la tensión por el pico por que tendría que ser de varios farads. Hacé como te digo y si tenés 30 v cargá las baterías. La limitación de la carga o el aviso de que ya está cargada es otra cosa y hay que usar electrónica, pero si usás un tester chino digital, podés medir 10A ( o uno analógico que mida 10 o 20 A) verás que cuando está cargada bajan los amperes y si ponés el tester en medición de voltaje, verás que si tenías unos 30v iniciales, estos subirán, de acuerdo al trafo y la tensión de línea, algunos 2 v o mas. En ese punto la batería está cargada. Si te sube a 35 o mas, la batería tiene mucha resistencia interna y ya no sirve. Chau, suerte y saludos.


----------



## powerful (Feb 28, 2012)

Ya conseguiste 33,34vpico con el cond colocado,.......ahora consiguete los 05 condensadores de 10000uf/50Vdc(colocalos en paralelo para que te den 50000uF y el diodo puente de 40Amp, la resistencia de 0.1 Ohm/25W y continuamos,.....ve descargando tu batería me dices que es de C=160Ah a 10Amp se cargará desde 0 a full en 16horas,... se considera carga lenta. Si no te sirve tan lenta carga ,16Horas, tendrías que optar por un trafo de mayor potencia , por ejemplo: 28Vac/1KVA = 28Vac a 35A.
Saludos


----------



## Deneb (Feb 28, 2012)

Okse usara el mismo tranf. Que tengo ya que vale una pasta.
Comprare un condensador de 47.000uf de 100v, y un puente de 50 amp ya que de 40 no eh encontrado.
Como el condensador es de 47.000uf faltan 3000 los completare con condensadores en paralelo.

¿Si en verdad 50000uf hubiera 51000uf pasaría algo? ósea ¿si no llego o me paso un poco que pasaría?

¿Se podría colocar algún interruptor para rebajar la corriente de carga?
¿Se podría colocar algún interruptor para poder cargar baterías de 12v?
¿No termino de entender lo de la R de 0,1 ohm y 25w?
¿Como mido para saber la diferencia de voltage?

Si se coloca el interruptor para rebajar la intensidad, y si se puede hacer del otro interruptor para el voltaje.  Tendríamos un cargador de 24vcc que carga a dos intensidades y accionando el otro interruptor, tendríamos otra carga para baterías de 12 vcc y también con dos intensidades.
Tambien me gustaria que no pasara de una carga de 28vcc, por la electronica del camion, tacografo, etec. 


Por lo del circuito prefiero algo de electrónica, podría comprar un testes analógico uno de amperios y otro de voltaje, de estos que venden para montarlo pero como lo conecto supongo que enserie en el positivo. 

Si coloco esto solo falta hacer algo para no pasar la carga de la bateria pj con algun zener, nose y que ete este preparado para si hay un corto no se queme el transf. 

Supongo que  la resistencia es para proteger el trans. 

Me podrias ayudar al circuito de elctronica que me aria falta con algun esquema. 
Incluso se puede hacer con un ci y displays el control de amperaje y voltímetro 

Muchas gracias de verdad, me eres de mucha ayuda. 



pj este.


----------



## powerful (Feb 28, 2012)

aquilestor si observa el datasheet del LM317 observará unos" battery chargers" donde Vin es Vdc (supongo que ese Vdc lo consiguen con Condensadores a la salida) el forista Deneb tiene un trafo límite le falta algunos voltios,.... con 5 ó 8 voltios más le digo que dispare con un puente híbrido de SCR o que haga una fuente de corriente a 10Amp ,...pero creo que ud se ha dado cuenta también que el límite es el voltaje de 24VAC /10A disponible.
Deneb los 47000uF estan bien , no le agregues más, a 50Vdc te salen más baratos que a 100Vdc.
Si quieres variar la corriente, la idea es que tengas por lo menos 2 cond en paralelo con el puente y cada uno se puede conectar y desconectar al puente mediante un switch por ejemplo : 22000uF + 22000uF .
sin cond la corriente será muy pequeña por ejemplo : 1Amp ,al conectar un cond de 22000uF la corriente subirá a 5A, al conectar los 2cond la corriente subirá a 10A (son aproximaciones gruesas pero me entiendes la idea, al conectar más cond sube el voltaje y sube la corriente).
podemos colocarle una salida 1 para bateria de 12V y una salida 2 para batería de 24V, pero la corriente total sería como máximo 10Amp.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 29, 2012)

Pues lo haremos así,  1 condensador de unos 22000uf+22000uf se colocarían en paralelo, el primero en el circuito y el segundo se activara o desactivara del circuito  con un interruptor, así se conseguirá una carga de 5 amp o 10amp. Esto es aproximado.  Lo de la corriente total de 10 amp es ok.

Pero falta saber lo que te comento anteriormente para pedir las piezas y mes las manden a casa.

La resistencia más grande que eh visto es de 0,22ohm de 15 w


----------



## Scooter (Feb 29, 2012)

Con esa aberración de condensadores necesitarás unos diodos de 200A o se quemarán.
Para cargar baterías de coche no hacen falta condensadores. Te basta el transformador, un puente y si acaso una resistencia que limite, si no te apetece poner resistencia pon los hilos de carga relativamente estrechos y largos.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 29, 2012)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Con esa aberración de condensadores necesitarás unos diodos de 200A o se quemarán.
> Para cargar baterías de coche no hacen falta condensadores. Te basta el transformador, un puente y si acaso una resistencia que limite, si no te apetece poner resistencia pon los hilos de carga relativamente estrechos y largos.



Entonces como la hago. Es para cargar una batería de 24vcc
Y me gustaría que tuviera algo como lo que digo un,  amperímetro analógico y que cuando este cargada ya no cargue mas, también se le puede poner algún Led que indique que esta cargando y otro que esta cargada. 
También se puede hacer con algún circuito integrado a displays, un amperímetro y voltímetro. 

No se esto es un lío.  

Yo no se como abría que hacerlo con un esquema yo  los componentes los entiendo como conectarlos, pero no se come diseñarlo para que funcione.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 29, 2012)

Que os parece este esquema que e sacado de la red, cuando la batería esta cargada el led se enciende y este se enciende cuando la batería llega a los 28vcc 

Solo falta saber si se le puede colocar un amperímetro digital en serie con el positivo y un medidor de voltaje en paralelo a la salida de la carga 

Que opináis.


----------



## powerful (Feb 29, 2012)

Se vé interesante y no está nada complicado , observas que tiene cond despues del puente y aquí algunos foristas no lo sabian, es que no todos son diseñadores, algunos sólo son montadores de cktos ,....creo que debes implementarlo si te satisface en corriente.
Saludos y hasta una próxima oportunidad y otro diseño,¡¡¡ SUERTE !!!.
Sr. Scooter el diodo puente de 50A ,como el "clásico" KBPC50xx de 50A ,tiene un IFSM:400A y un I2t:660A2S , puede ser que desconozca esos parámetros , los que trabajamos en potencia son de nuestro uso diario.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 29, 2012)

powerful dijo:
			
		

> Se vé interesante y no está nada complicado , observas que tiene cond despues del puente y aquí algunos foristas no lo sabian, es que no todos son diseñadores, algunos sólo son montadores de cktos ,....creo que debes implementarlo si te satisface en corriente.
> Saludos y hasta una próxima oportunidad y otro diseño,¡¡¡ SUERTE !!!.
> Sr. Scooter el diodo puente de 50A ,como el "clásico" KBPC50xx de 50A ,tiene un IFSM:400A y un I2t:660A2S , puede ser que desconozca esos parámetros , los que trabajamos en potencia son de nuestro uso diario.



Bueno tu lo ves bien,
Entonces los condensadores que hablamos de 400000uf etc, no le hago caso, o si.
Si le hago con los condensadores como me dijiste anteriormente, a la salida de esto ago ese circuito,

¿Pero como pongo el voltímetro? supongo que en paralelo a la salida de la fuente
¿Como pongo el amperímetro? supongo que en seria a la salida de la fuente en el positivo, o también se ponen en paralelo.  Yo le pongo la resistencia de 0,1ohm para que me de los 10amp, de carga y a funcionar.

El cargador está en tres etapas, la fuente de energía, limitación de corriente y la etapa de carga de flotación.



¿Que quier decir de flotación?
¿Tiene algún sistema por si se toca los cables?
Por cierto le voy a colocar un fisible de cristal a la entrada de la CA, de 315mliamperios, como lo ves.

Te envie un mp lo has visto.

Gracias por todo


----------



## Scooter (Feb 29, 2012)

powerful dijo:
			
		

> Se vé interesante y no está nada complicado , observas que tiene cond despues del puente y aquí algunos foristas no lo sabian, es que no todos son diseñadores, algunos sólo son montadores de cktos ,....creo que debes implementarlo si te satisface en corriente.
> Saludos y hasta una próxima oportunidad y otro diseño,¡¡¡ SUERTE !!!.
> Sr. Scooter el diodo puente de 50A ,como el "clásico" KBPC50xx de 50A ,tiene un IFSM:400A y un I2t:660A2S , puede ser que desconozca esos parámetros , los que trabajamos en potencia son de nuestro uso diario.



Efectivamente desconozco esos y otros muchos datos, la lista de lo que desconozco es interminable. Lo que si que se porque lo aprendí "con dolor" primero y luego lo entendí teóricamente es que los filtros desmesurados producen que el rectificador trabaje a picos aún más desmasurados y se quemen por ejemplo a las dos semanas de uso. Como la carga de baterías de plomo-ácido no precisa de rizado nulo, más bien le gustan los pulsos, y un condensador de ese calibre no es gratis ní mucho menos. Yo haría una de dos, o no pondría filtro o pondría uno testimonial. Luego un corte por tensión con un trigger y listo.

Amperimetros y voltimetros se pueden poner los que se quieran.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 29, 2012)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Efectivamente desconozco esos y otros muchos datos, la lista de lo que desconozco es interminable. Lo que si que se porque lo aprendí "con dolor" primero y luego lo entendí teóricamente es que los filtros desmesurados producen que el rectificador trabaje a picos aún más desmasurados y se quemen por ejemplo a las dos semanas de uso. Como la carga de baterías de plomo-ácido no precisa de rizado nulo, más bien le gustan los pulsos, y un condensador de ese calibre no es gratis ní mucho menos. Yo haría una de dos, o no pondría filtro o pondría uno testimonial. Luego un corte por tensión con un trigger y listo.
> 
> Amperimetros y voltimetros se pueden poner los que se quieran.



Vale amperímetros y voltímetros lo que se quiera, pero los pongos como digo no, el voltímetro en paralelo y el amperímetro es serie, en el positivo.

Si tienes algún esquema y lo quisieras adjuntar, te lo agradecería.


----------



## powerful (Feb 29, 2012)

Sr. Scooter si desconoce los parámetros IFSM y I2t de los diodos,(electrónica básica)....como puede recomendar utilizar diodos de 200A para un cargador de sólo 10A,....no le parece que con el puente de 50A es más que suficiente.
Dened los instrumentos van como dices.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, resumiendo,
Transform + puente de de diodos de 50 amp, + condensador de 47000uf+ circuitos que te pongo+ instrumentación  como te digo+ fusible de 0,315mp en la entrada de ca y la salida en cc uno de 12Amp. 

Por cierto la salida de los cables de carga de la batería, con una sección de 1,5mm, vale. 

Bueno pues lo hago, cuando lo tenga, pondré fotos. 

Te mando un mp.

Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 29, 2012)

No digo nada que luego todo se sabe.............
(es lo que tiene no poder borrar un post)


----------



## Deneb (Feb 29, 2012)

Bueno pero lo conecto como digo o no 

powerful


----------



## powerful (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola Deneb me parece bien el circuito que colocaste, el voltaje de flotación está comprendido entre 13.5V a 13.8V , en tu caso será de 27V a 27.6V. Implementalo como te indica el plano si te falta corriente podemos realizar unas pequeñas modificaciones basicamente en las resistencias de 0.1 Ohm y la de 450 Ohm y añadiendo cond,...el que tiene el ckto es de 4700uF. Comprate 4 ó 5 de estos cond de 4700uF a 50VDV y lo colocas de uno en uno hasta que logres la corriente, en lugar de la resistencia de 450 ohm colocale un potenciometro de 1Kohm y lo calibras a la mitad (500 Ohm)con esté regulas el voltaje máximo de carga , la resistencia de 0.1 Ohm te limita la corriente de 6A a 7A si le pones 0.22 Ohm en paralelo con la de 0.1  Ohm tendrás los 10A puedes ponerla con un switch para tener dos corrientes a seleccionar.
¡¡¡SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Deneb (Mar 1, 2012)

powerful dijo:
			
		

> Hola Deneb me parece bien el circuito que colocaste, el voltaje de flotación está comprendido entre 13.5V a 13.8V , en tu caso será de 27V a 27.6V. Implementalo como te indica el plano si te falta corriente podemos realizar unas pequeñas modificaciones basicamente en las resistencias de 0.1 Ohm y la de 450 Ohm y añadiendo cond,...el que tiene el ckto es de 4700uF. Comprate 4 ó 5 de estos cond de 4700uF a 50VDV y lo colocas de uno en uno hasta que logres la corriente, en lugar de la resistencia de 450 ohm colocale un potenciometro de 1Kohm y lo calibras a la mitad (500 Ohm)con esté regulas el voltaje máximo de carga , la resistencia de 0.1 Ohm te limita la corriente de 6A a 7A si le pones 0.22 Ohm en paralelo con la de 0.1  Ohm tendrás los 10A puedes ponerla con un switch para tener dos corrientes a seleccionar.
> ¡¡¡SALUDOS!!!





OK.
Compro las resistencias de 0,1ohm, 0,22ohm, 0.33ohm. Los condensadores uno de 22000uf 50, y los de 4700uf.
Los medidores de amperímetros con 15 amp, esta bien como es para saber con que capacidad esta cargando, y el voltímetro de 50vcc no e encontrado mas bajo pj, de 40vcc. Por que de 30vcc es poco

Pues lo dicho compro componentes y a empezar. 

Si estoy equivocado con lo medidores dímelo.


----------



## powerful (Mar 1, 2012)

De 50ADC y 50VDC ,te puedes servir para ortra aplicación de mayor corriente.
Saludos!!


----------



## Deneb (Mar 1, 2012)

powerful dijo:
			
		

> De 50ADC y 50VDC ,te puedes servir para ortra aplicación de mayor corriente.
> Saludos!!




No entiendo lo que me quieres decir.


----------



## powerful (Mar 1, 2012)

es más seguro un amperímetro de 50ADC que uno de 15ADC y cuestan lo mismo.


----------



## Deneb (Mar 1, 2012)

powerful dijo:
			
		

> es más seguro un amperímetro de 50ADC que uno de 15ADC y cuestan lo mismo.



OK Gracias.

Viste los mensajes privados.


----------



## Deneb (Mar 17, 2012)

Deneb dijo:
			
		

> OK.
> Compro las resistencias de 0,1ohm, 0,22ohm, 0.33ohm. Los condensadores uno de 22000uf 50, y los de 4700uf.
> Los medidores de amperímetros con 15 amp, esta bien como es para saber con que capacidad esta cargando, y el voltímetro de 50vcc no e encontrado mas bajo pj, de 40vcc. Por que de 30vcc es poco
> 
> ...




Hola powerful, tengo una duda con los zener que lleva este circuito ya que uno es de 10 v y el otro es de 6, la duda es si voy a cargar una batería de 24v estos no serán los correctos. Eh empezado ah hacer la batería, pero no me funciona,  se enciende el led antes de que este cargada la batería de 24v, puede ser que este cargador será para 12v.


----------



## Deneb (Mar 19, 2012)

Pues así a quedado la placa pcb terminada, a falta de colocarlo todo en una caja y a funcionar. Pondré fotos. 

Tengo unas dudad el condensador que puse es de 10.000 mf pero eh dejado hueco para colocar mas por si fueran necesarios, las resistencias eh conectado una de 0,1ohm y eh dejado preparado para conectar otra de 0,22 ohm con un interruptor y así, poder seleccionar la carga de 7 amp, o 10 amp.
Me gustaría que me comentaran lo de los varistores ya que estoy interesado en poner uno a la entrada de la alimentación, pero no se cual poner, si la entrada es de 230vca

Por lo demás si vierais alguna duda o alguna mejora decirla y así podré corregir el fallo.


Un saludo.


----------



## powerful (Mar 20, 2012)

Deneb R6(450 Ohm) te regula el voltaje de fin de carga, ponle un pot de 1KOhm lo regulas a la mitad , si disminuyes la resistencia aumentará el voltaje final de carga y viceversa. Es normal que el led iluminine muy tenuamente y aumente el brillo cuando aumenta el voltaje .


----------



## Deneb (Mar 21, 2012)

OK, si ves la foto que adjunto le pongo un pot, de 1k, pero si lo ajusto a la mitad no hay salida de alimentación lo muevo un  poco para darle mas carga a la batería entonces se va a 30vcc y si le pongo uno carga a la salida de la alimentación de 55w se baja el voltaje a 26,5vcc, 

Por otro lado, eh puesto dos condensadores de 10000mf. 

He puesto un interruptor para activar y desactivar la carga de 7 a 10amp, conectando la r de o,22 ohm. 

Le eh puesto un varistor, ( no entiendo los números del mismo  CNR 14D431K) lo he puesto en el  primario, ya que si la corriente en España es de 230vca, le he puesto uno de 275vca, y de aguante según dicen de 50 amp.   
También lleva dos fusibles una a la entrada y antes del varistor de 2amp, y  otro a la salida de carga de 12 amp.

Colocare fotos en breve.


----------



## powerful (Mar 21, 2012)

Las calibraciones tienes que realizarlas con carga ,de preferencia con las baterías , los voltajes de salida varian


----------



## Deneb (Mar 21, 2012)

powerful dijo:
			
		

> Las calibraciones tienes que realizarlas con carga ,de preferencia con las baterías , los voltajes de salida varian



Ok, estoy descargando baterías para conectar este y ver a que amperaje carga cuando la batería esta a 18vcc pj. Entonces según dices cuando este la batería cargada a 26vcc ajusto el pot, para que corte a ese voltaje, entonces cuando ponga a cargar otras baterías cortara a el voltaje fijado, supongo que será así.

Por cierto me puedes explicar lo de los varistores.


----------



## Deneb (Mar 23, 2012)

Bueno estoy haciendo las pruebas y tengo un problema que no carga a más de 3 amp. No lo entiendo.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 23, 2012)

Haceme caso. Ponele un trafo auxiliar con unos cuantos voltios. Te hubiera sido todo mas fácil que llevándole el apunte a los teóricos del foro. Y no necesitarías PCB ni nada engorroso. Chau y suerte.
Y doy por terminada mi participación en este tema sino serían discusiones de nunca acabar.


----------



## powerful (Mar 23, 2012)

deneb , cuando carga con 3Amp que voltajes tienes en : Vbat , Vcondensadores de entrada , VR1 (0.1 Ohm) , Vzener 6V y Vbe (pot 1K).



Como estás midiendo la corriente de carga.


----------



## Deneb (Mar 23, 2012)

Bueno el problema era que no había descargado totalmente la batería y por eso cargaba con 3amp, cuando están las baterías descargadas con 10vcc carga a 14 amp, si desactivo la segunda resistencia, que me comentasteis  de colocar en paralelo se queda en 9 amp, eh puesto tres condensadores de 10.000mf, creo que es mucho porque se calienta el mosfet un montón, echa humo la silicona que le puse entre este y el refrigerador de aluminio.

Tiene dos R de 0,1 ohm y otra de 0,22 ohm que esta ultima es la que se desactiva con interruptor.

Que opinas de los condensadores, por que cuanto mas ponga mas corriente saca de carga (amperios), ¿si es así creo que debería de quitar uno?.

Por cierto corta la carga en 29vcc, pero la carga verdadera que tiene la batería es de 26vcc, ¿esta bien esa carga? o ¿es mejor que corte antes? 

El puente de diodos es de 50 amp ¿es conveniente que se ponga en disipador como el morfet?.

Otra pregunta más,  si le pongo un diodo en la salida para que no vuelva la corriente de la batería al cargador ¿Cuál seria?, ¿Pasaría algo?

El tema de los varistores, si pongo uno de 50 amp 275 vca, es mejor que uno de 10 amp 275vca. 


Gracias.


----------



## powerful (Mar 24, 2012)

deneb, te felicito ,....el disipador del mosfet es muy pequeño, veo que tienes espacio para ponerle una plancha de aluminio adicional al disipador colocado,...para que tengas una regulación más fina del fin de carga colocale un potenciometro tipo trimpot (de varias vueltas ) ,....que corte cuando las baterias tengan un voltaje de 27V a 28V,.....si tienes espacio ponle un ventilador a 220Vac o 24Vdc del lado del disipador del mosfet ,...con el de 10A es suficiente.


----------



## Deneb (Mar 24, 2012)

powerful dijo:
			
		

> deneb, te felicito ,....el disipador del mosfet es muy pequeño, veo que tienes espacio para ponerle una plancha de aluminio adicional al disipador colocado,...para que tengas una regulación más fina del fin de carga colocale un potenciometro tipo trimpot (de varias vueltas ) ,....que corte cuando las baterias tengan un voltaje de 27V a 28V,.....si tienes espacio ponle un ventilador a 220Vac o 24Vdc del lado del disipador del mosfet ,...No entiendo esto, a que te refires de las preguntas que te hago, con el de 10A es suficiente.



Si no te importa, cita mis preguntas y me contesta y me aclaro mejor. 

Su pongo que cuando no me contestas a las pregunta es por que llevo razón. 

Pues tengo otra, tengo que poner el puente de diodos en un disipador porque se calienta mucho, las protecciones de plástico de los facton se han derretido.

Una plancha de aluminio da igual como sea o es mejor algo de esto que te adjunto.

Lo de que regule el cargador, si lo hago, para que se desconecte,  cuando la carga este en 29vcc con el cargador conectado, entonces cuando descargo las baterías no inicia la carga, tengo que moverlo un poco para que inicie la carga. Lo he dejado así, estoy probando esta cargada y cuando se desconecte comprobare cual es la carga útil de la batería sin el cargador, antes era esta:
Con cargador conectado, 29vcc cuando, este se dispara y hay 25vcc en la batería. 
Con la nueva configuración te lo diré, cuando termine de cargar. 
Con cargador conectado, 31vcc cuando, este se dispara y hay 26,5vcc en la batería. 
Gracias.



Solo me coge un ventilador de 40x40 y los que e visto son de 12vcc, como lo conecto para no afectar la carga de este. Supongo que tendré que hacer un circuito con puente de 3amp, condensador de 2000mf, regulador de tensión y conectar el ventilador. 

Los 12vca los puedo sacar del Transf., entre un extremo y la salida. Claro que si encontrara un ventilador de 12 Vca, lo conectaría directamente al la salida del Transf.  y sin circuito y a funcionar.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2012)

cuando uno usa un trafo de 24v (digamos 33v en cc) para prender una lampara lo que pasa es esto: (fig. 1 )  la lampara consume corriente en* toda la senoide, *por que es asi, siempre teng ddp.
mediremos entonces una corriente, que sera seniodal y sera de acuerdo a la carga.

Ver el archivo adjunto 69787


pero ahora, si ponemos esa fuente para un cargador de baterias nos encontramos que al parecer no da corriente, aunque el trafo sea grande ......... ¿ que pasa??
la maldita DDP (ver fig. 2) 



si tengo una bateria descargada (  24V ) y le conecto el cargador lo que ocurre es que :
cuando la senoide esta en 3v .. 8v .. 15v... 23v...el cargador NO ANDA, no entrega corriente, es asi de simple, por que la tension en el cargador es menor que la de la bateria, asi que no hay circulacion de corriente hacia la bateria.

Ver el archivo adjunto 69788
triste pero real.
como ven marcado en rojo solo se aprovecha un  pedacito de la senoide.
y si ponemos capacitor gigante de filtrado, cosa medio al cuete.
estamos haciendo que ?? 
la DDP sera 33v - 24v = 9v  esa es la tension con la que "empujamos " la corriente , y si queremso que entregue esa corriente constante necesitaremso un buen filtrado y ademas un trafo que trabajara en ese pedacito de la senoide exigido.

en fin ,........al cuete.

la cosa es simple:
si tenes un trafo probalo directo, o sea con un puente de diodos y listo (alguna obvia proteccion) , y fijate que corriente entega, si te sirve ok, si no te sirve cambialo.

PERO  la cosa no es "tenia uno de 24vca 6 amper y no me alcanza, asiq ue lo cambiare por uno de 24v 15 amper !!!! 
NO , si queres mas corriente tambien necesitas MAS TENSION , para que empuje.......ese asunto de la DDP y la ley de ohm , vio ?? 

luego que encontraste el trafo adecuado , ahi hace el circuito que se te cante.


----------



## powerful (Mar 25, 2012)

Deneb, tus baterías son de 160Ah bastante "grandecitas" para tu cargador de 10A aprox,...cuando tus baterias están con una gran descarga estas te pediran al inicio una corriente de varias decenas de Amp(40A, 50A o más ) el circuito que nos enviaste tiene correctamente un limitador y bloqueador que actua por sobrecorriente  y protege a tu trafo de 10Amp,...este limitador ( 0.1 Ohm ) hace que el transistor U1 se sature y bloque al Tr mosfet cuando se inicia la carga de baterías altamente descargadas y por eso no quiere arrancar el cargador porque se está protegiendo.
Cuando se carga baterías en estas condiciones, con alta descarga y cargador pequeño , la carga inicial es controlada manualmente  ajustando  la corriente y el voltaje constantemente hasta que el voltaje suba y la corriente disminuya en la batería y puedas pasar luego al modo automático.
Por otro lado el diodo puente está apoyado sobre la tarjeta anulandole una cara de ventilación, tienes que levantarlo de la tarjeta y ponerle un disipador .
El disipador que muestras es más adecuado para el mosfet.
El ventilador que te recomiendo es uno externo encima de la cubierta de por lo menos 12cm X12cm de 230VAC/50Hz con su respectiva rejilla de protección, le mandas hacer un hueco de 12 cm de diámetro en
 la tapa y en las partes laterales le abres unas rendijas para que salga el aire caliente.
Para poder vencer la alta corriente inicial que demandan tus baterías cuando esten altamente descargadas y que no se te bloquee el cargador tienes que hacer una pre-carga manual: saca una salida desde el positivo de los condensadores, ponle en serie una resistencia de potencia (.68 ohm/100W o similar) y al positivo de la batería, el negativo es el mismo del cargador,colocas la batería por 2ó3 horas y luego al cargador electrónico que te tomará unas 15 horas para cargar tus baterías de 160Ah.
Te comento un detalle los cargadores booster que fabrico los realizo con una corriente inicial de 40% la Inominal por 15 minutos, luego se  ajusta la corriente desde 5% hasta 20% la I de carga(respecto a la Inominal) llegando el voltaje final a 14.6V por cada batería por 1hora para luego empezar a disminuir la corriente hasta quedarse a 13.6V por batería (voltaje de flotación)indefinidamente, te comento esto para que tengas más argumentos cuando quieras fabricar un cargador de potencia.
Saludos!!!


----------



## Deneb (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok lo tendré en cuenta, pero yo no soy diseñador de pcb ni circuitos, yo lo que se es de un esquema hacer el circuito, ya que yo soy aficionado, y mi trabajo es otro, pero la electrónica es mi jovi desde que tenia 13 años, pero por circunstancia no pude estudiar, 

Pondré un ventilador de 230vca, encima del mosfet, con el disipador que te adjunte, mi duda es que el mosfet se calienta mucho los primeros 5 minutos, o máximo 10 minutos, como podría hacer con el 555  un circuito que active el ventilador durante  este tiempo o mejor con una ntc, hacer que se active el ventilador cuando la temperatura suba de 60ºc seria como un circuito que los que enciende la lámparas de noche pero en este caso se activa por temperatura pj.

Gracias por toda la ayuda, dada y explicada anteriormente, e pedido las piezas que me faltan, cuando este todo echo pondré fotos de nuevo, pero funcionar funciona muy bien, eh echo ya 4 cargas y va bien, solo tengo el problema de la temperatura al inicio, pero que se resolverá en breve con lo que me comentaste.



Que te parece este, solo cambiaria la salida 3 del 555 y colocaría un moc 3021 y un Tria, para accionar el ventilador.

La pregunta es que hay que modificar para que se pudiera regular en un rango de 10ºc a 100ºc, se que seria un pot. Pero como se colocaría.


----------

